# ما هى المواد الخاصه بقسم الميكاترونياات



## ميدوجمال (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم :84:
انا لو سمحتم عندى سؤال اود الاجابه عليه
ما هى المواد التى لابد من دراستها فى قسم الميكا ترونك حيث انى اسمع اراء كثيره فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ميدوجمال (29 يوليو 2008)

واخيرا اللهم ارزقنا واياكم علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا وعملا متقبلا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (30 يوليو 2008)

الاخ ميدو جمال:

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

أعتقد ان كل جامعة تدرس مواد تختلف عن الجامعات الاخرى حيث ان لكل جامعة رؤيتها و ترتيبها الخاص لتغطية و تدريس تخصص الميكاترونكس، و لكن هناك مواد لا بد من تدريسها و هي مستركة بين جميع الجامعات و هي:

المواد التعليمية و التأسيسة لعلم الهندسة
الرسم الهندسي الثلاثي الابعاد
الدوائر الكهربائية (AC, DC)
الالكترونيات ( Devices, Amplifiers)
الالات الكهربائية
ستاتيكا و ديناميكا
مقاومة المواد
تصميم عناصر الالات الميكانيكية
المنطق الرقمي
الاتمتة
أنظمة التحكم و التحكم الرقمي
الحساسات و المجسات و تربطاتها
تصميم أنظمة الميكاترونكس
الروبوتات
هذا و الله تعالى أعلم

:31:نسألكــــــــــــم الدعــــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## روزاما المراغى (5 أغسطس 2008)

بالاضافة الى القياسات واجهزة القياس
plc


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (12 أغسطس 2008)

سلام


راجع الارشيف ....................... توجد تفاصيل دقيقة فيه 


شكرااا


----------



## ميدوجمال (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوجمال (25 أغسطس 2008)

وهل ايضا يتم دراسه بعض المواد الحراريه


----------

